# Mit FTP verbinden, einen Ordner erstellen und Datei löschen



## thomas.g (3. Apr 2005)

Hi,

ich hätte da mal eine fragen,

Wie kann man auf einen FTP Server einen Ordner anlegen?

Ich mache das Zurzeit so:



```
public ftp (InetAddress server, String username, String pass) throws IOException 
   { 
       try
       {
      ftpc = new FtpClient (); 
      ftpc.openServer (server.getHostName()); 
      ftpc.login (username, pass); 
       }
       catch(Exception e)
       {
           System.out.println(e.toString());
       }
   }
```

ich kann dateien uploaden, und dowloaden, allerdings keine Dateien löschen!, wie kann ich das am besten machen?


Danke Thomas


----------



## DP (3. Apr 2005)

kommando "md" senden...


----------



## thomas.g (3. Apr 2005)

also in dem Fall wäre es dann
ftpc.md(blabla); ?


Und wie lösche ich dateien?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Apr 2005)

benutz lieber eine vorgefertigte Bibliothek, jakarta.commons.net.* oder sowas


----------

